# Clamp Knurler



## Chucketn (Jun 24, 2011)

This is my version of a clamp knurler. 

http://s571.photobucket.com/albums/ss157/chucketn/Machining/knurler/

It's made from a couple pieces of ½" key stock, and ¾" x ¼" flat bar, ½" round stock for the pivots, ¼" all thread, and bolts, nuts, and springs from the junk box. I based it on the clamp knurler drawing available on the LMS website, Thor Hansen's design, and Ken's plans from Projects in Metal.
The knurl wheels are medium, from LMS. 
I started to make the arms from key stock before I had the knurls on hand. I soon realized if I milled a slot in the key stock for a 3/8" thick knurl, the sides holding the knurl would be about 1/16" thick and probably wouldn't hold up. Back to the drawing board!
I actually had to remake several parts as my design evolved, All in all, a fun project. You can imagine my excitement when it worked first try!
I have a ¾" x ¼" straight knurl wheel from the cheepie bump knurl from LMS. I plan to make a plain smooth wheel to match it and try it in my knurler.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 24, 2011)

Does the 1/4" coarse thread rod give enough clamping pressure using the finger wheel with finger pressure, or do you need to use pliers or something?

Thanks,

NXr


----------



## Chucketn (Jun 25, 2011)

I've only knurled 2 pieces so far. One was 1"dia., and one 1 1/2" dia., both 6062 aluminum. The 1" was an experiment, but I put it on the knurler as a knob to make the second, which is the final handle. The 1/4-20 allthread seemed to work with no problem. I was so tickled that the thing actually worked, I had to take it in to show SWMBO!
So, to answer your actual question, I don't know yet. I added the 1" spacer to position the knob up away from the frame, and capped it off with the acorn nut for simple bling, and to allow use of the nut to help tighten the clamp if necessary, such as when knurling steel. 
I will experiment with a piece of unknownium brass today, and maybe some steel, and post the results. 
The arms could take 3/8" allthread if the 1/4" proves to be a problem.

Chuck in E. TN


----------

